# 3 very fun Archery shoots in South West Wyoming



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I recieved this in an email and thought that I would pass it along to any interested. It is a really fun event. It is on the North side of the Uintah's. You just take I-80 to Fort Bridger and then head south. It is a nice little mountain setting fun shoot that happens three weekends a year. Camping is available as well.

Bridger Valley Archers
2012 SUMMER JAMBOREE 3D SHOOT
JUNE 15th TO JUNE 17th 2012
SOUTHWEST OF MOUNTAIN VIEW, WYOMING AT THE UINTA COUNTY YOUTH CAMP JUST NORTH OF MEEK'S CABIN DAM
Shoot Friday 1 pm until dark; Sat. 7am until DARK & Sun. 7am until noon
40 targets per round
BINOCULARS ARE WELCOME, No crossbows or umbrellas 
(exceptions for handicap)
ONE-DAY SHOOTING FEE (FRIDAY, SAT, OR SUN) FOR FUN ONLY:
$ 20 adult / $10 youth (ages 13-17) / 12 & under shoot for free
Novelty shoots will be available for all 3 shoots. The novelty shoot will take place on each Saturday at Noon and 4:00 PM
Camping available at Uinta County Youth Camp for $10 per weekend, spots are limited
Additional Camping available at Meeks Cabin Dam Reservoir or on the National Forest
Snacks, drinks, and meals will be available for purchase
B.V. Archers memberships available, which includes discounts on shoots and clothing
We will have a pot luck dinner on August 11, 2012 to end our shooting season Please join us!

For more information call:	
307-747-2249 or 307-747-4402 or 307-747-2215 or e-mail us at 
[email protected]
Visit us at: bridgervalleyarchers.com

ADDITIONAL DATES OF SHOOTS
SAME LOCATION
July 13-15, 2012
August 10-12, 2012

Hope to see you there!!!!!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Scotty M... I have been looking for information about Western Wyoming shoots to add to my "shoot-board" at the shop. I'll get info out about it cause I've had guys asking about it. I sure hope my new staff bow shows up in time to take it to a couple of them.


----------

